# Air show evening show gear and technique tips.



## applecider (Jul 13, 2015)

Going to the Portland Hillsborough airshow Friday night. I am wondering what equipment I should bring from wide angle to telephoto lenses. I'm thinking one of each for weight concerns. The gates open at 6:00Pm and the show closes with fireworks at 10:00, so there may not be a lot of bright light. 

I was thinking of a 300 f2.8ii with both 1.4 and 2x extenders, and a 24-70L on a 1DX with a backup SL1 and a gitzo tripod either a ball head or wimberly that mostly for the fireworks. There will be some walking but with seating at what is billed as an "umbrella table". The show web is here http://www.oregonairshow.com . I have access to a fairly wide variety of lenses but no sherpas. Here's the potential tools let me know what really works best...
taking now: 
300L with extenders 
24-70L
40 Pancake
tripod with ball (fireworks shots)

Could substitute:
70-200L
16-35L
8-15L Might be nice for walking around and interior shots if they are allowed.
14mm manual focus rokinon

I'm hoping there will be some walking around, I've never been to one of these shows before so don't know exactly what to expect.

Any quick technique ideas would be nice as well.

The Blue angels perform the next day, but I needed to travel so I'll miss the daylight show.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi applecider. 
No expert here, but your lens choice looks good to me, I would take the gimbal head for panning with the aircraft, if light is scarce it might add a level of stability for lower shutter speeds, only shot one evening airshow at Bournemouth last year, if yours is anything like Bournemouth the darker it got the more illuminated the aircraft got, the last aircraft was covered in LEDs and had fireworks streaming from it. I have some shots, but nearly a year later I still haven't finished culling the crap from the 3000 shots I took! I will see if I can pick a couple to show. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## applecider (Jul 14, 2015)

Appreciate it Graham, looking forward to seeing your images. Any hints on technique like assuming that lower light means shutter speeds under motion stopping ability and panning needed so higher iso etc.

I wondered if the 300mm is too long a focal length and if the 70-200 would be better, don't want both because of weight considerations. Also thinking that if any wandering around is allowed, the less equipment the better if I want to go home with what I start with .

Again planning on 300mm lens, 24-70L f2.8 wimberley head 
1DX and SL1 cameras. I'll probably set up the 300 on the 1DX and the 24-70 on the SL1. Extra cards and batteries. Maybe I should bring a suitcase with wheels?


----------



## JWMilton (Jul 14, 2015)

I have been to a few air shows, but none at night. I would recommend the 70-200L for the flying part and the 24-70L for ground attractions and the fireworks. I have used my 70-200 F/4L IS at several airshows and gotten some really good pics on my 5D Mark III. I have a 24-105 F/4L IS I use for fireworks. Most shots are in the 35-55 mm range. I think the 300L maybe too long. You definitely don't need extenders. The airshow will be close in to the spectators.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
I have no experience of this particular airshow, but I have tons of shots at 400mm (70-200 and 2xIII) and 500mm (Sigma 150-500) on crop bodies where the planes are too small (lenses too short), mostly single engine fighters. However some of the big stuff will be cropped (too close) with 300mm or maybe even 200mm. It really depends on your preference for aircraft, old or new single or multi engine. 
I found a couple of shots but before I could get them done I ended up sorting out a NAS drive access problem for my good lady. Try to get them up tomorrow. 
Yes high ISO, low shutter speed and panning at biggest aperture. Gimbal! 

Cheers, Graham. 




JWMilton said:


> I have been to a few air shows, but none at night. I would recommend the 70-200L for the flying part and the 24-70L for ground attractions and the fireworks. I have used my 70-200 F/4L IS at several airshows and gotten some really good pics on my 5D Mark III. I have a 24-105 F/4L IS I use for fireworks. Most shots are in the 35-55 mm range. I think the 300L maybe too long. You definitely don't need extenders. The airshow will be close in to the spectators.


----------



## Skatol (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi applecider,

I have only one experience shooting an airshow and primarily used a 300 w/ 1.4TC on a 1DMIV.
At times this was too long but most of the time it was perfect or even a little short. I was shooting WWII aircraft, so these are somewhat smaller than what you will be shooting. I plan on taking the 600 next year to increase my DOF. I highly recommend the 300 +TC(s).
Here's a link to a few of the shots.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157653823296720
I had a 16-35 on my second body for the static aircraft.

Enjoy the show.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi applecider.
I have posted some Pics of Bournmouth Night Air here -> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18673.msg535429#msg535429

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## applecider (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks all for your help and images posted.I'll put some of mine on the other page with the military airshows etc. Just wanted to put down my post show thoughts. The EF 300 f2.8 with 1.4x extender was plenty of lens, though I saw quite a few people there with bigger lenses on gimbals. The show started in early evening so there was enough light to get some good in flight shots. 

I hand held the 300 the entire time and I think that that enabled me to get some good flyby shots. The f15 and 16 flybys were just too fast at least for me to capture any shots while on a tripod and really it was not needed for the daylight portion.

I made a classic photographer mistake in bringing my non-photographer son who was not interested in me getting good fireworks shots, so Valvebounce kudos for getting great shots of the planes and fireworks. It was fun and I'll do it again alone next year. 

Cross posting on the other board this message and images.


----------

